# 3 years before being referred for ivf



## vickypink (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Do you know if it is standard protocol to wait 3 years before you can go on the list for ivf.  I have been ttc for 18months and have been told that I can't go on the ivf list until I have tried for 3 years 

I was also told not to wait another 18 months and to think about going self funded if nothing has happened within the next 4months...

Thanks for reading!

V


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi , after 1 year your doctor should be refering you for futher tests.so i would demand to be a referal. Also depending on you area/coucil the Ivf wait while on the list is 1 year to 2 and  a half.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

please, don't wait.

goldbunny, 41, wishing she was still 35.


----------



## vickypink (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Ladies!

I had an initial appointment at the fertility clinic in Jan this year.  Had all the relevant tests done, ovulating ok, DH ok, lap and dye test done and tubes all clear.  Consultant has given me clomid for 3 months to try that but if nothing happens, then he has told me to go self funded as he can't put me on the NHS funded list until I have been trying 3 years!!.  I thought that I would be able to go on the ivf list (NHS funded) sooner than waiting 3 years.  

x


----------



## jblox78 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow Vicky - I think I would get a second opinion!!  Unless things have changed dramatically I don't think that you need to wait 3 years...

I went to my GP and told her me and DH had been having unprotected sex for a year although hadn't been actively trying (I knew that I was going to have issues due to previous medical history although had never been allowed tests until I had a partner) and she referred me for an HSG test straight away after which I was referred straight to the IVF waiting list (which for my area was 2 years).

So think you should demand attention!!!  This kind of thing makes me so mad...

Jen x


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

I would definitely be pushing to be put on the list asap as waiting lists are getting longer and longer x


----------



## Juniorpark (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi VP

Who did you see at the EFREC?

I saw Dr Tay in January and he put me on the list at that point.  We had only been trying for 15 months at that point, but I am 39, so maybe that has something to do with it?  

I understand that it is unlikely I will reach the top before my 40th in July, but I asked him to put me on it anyway - for the principle of it.

I would be asking why you have been told you need to try for 3 years, and ask for a copy of the selection criteria.  I may have this if you want to PM your email I will see if I can find it and send it over.

JP


----------

